# Converting a Aristo Dash 9 to a Evolution Series. Need some help!



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Im looking at doing what i said above but i need to find some pics of the top of one of these new beasts and I cant seem to find any. Does anyone have top down pics of the Evolution Series ( ES40DC, ES44AC)?

Also does anyone have a extra Dash 9 Radiator piece laying around?  I need one to play with an idea I have for this.  If you have an extra youd like to part with let me know.  

Thanks ahead of time.  when and if this comes to actually happen i will post pics as usual!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

This help you any? 

http://www.getransportation.com/na/en/docs/806527_20020 - B Evo[1][1].Series.lores.pdf 

Not exactly top down but kind of a 3/4 in there... and some interesting information.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Between Evo   and    Series.lores.pdf
INSERT square bracket 1 square bracket square bracket 1 square bracket
instead of [1][1] to correct the URL
 
The forum software corrupts URLs with 1s in square brackets.


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a site with over 13,000 pics of the Evolution. I'm sure there's something in there you can use. Good luck and bring on the pics when you have them! 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/modelthumbs.aspx?mid=913


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Good Luck, that is a tough kitbash. I figure USA, Aristo, LGB USA or AML will make one of these fairly soon as it will be the next latest Greatest in Diesels.


----------

